# Anyone want me to try to draw their bettas?



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

I have been a artist for some time but I figured I would try some online drawing. I’m not perfect but I’ll do my best. I am new to virtual painting so it will not be as good as some of my physical ones. Feel free to pm me pictures or just comment them


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Not my favorite work but I threw this together at 2 am this is mouse my moms now deceased male “something” he was a gift as a fry so we do not know his parents. He was a gorgeous betta. I sadly don’t have any pictures and my mom doesn’t want me sharing him “with the world” so you guys get a drawing


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Please do ane of my fishies in this thread

So... You draw on the actual picture, right? Just out of curiosity. 
Btw, Mouse looks like an alien betta! They're SUPER expencive in my area. I found one some days ago with 300euros.


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Please do ane of my fishies in this thread
> 
> So... You draw on the actual picture, right? Just out of curiosity.
> Btw, Mouse looks like an alien betta! They're SUPER expencive in my area. I found one some days ago with 300euros.


Depends. I can do them quicker like that or I can do one from scratch like these
























but they can take a while


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Please do ane of my fishies in this thread
> 
> So... You draw on the actual picture, right? Just out of curiosity.
> Btw, Mouse looks like an alien betta! They're SUPER expencive in my area. I found one some days ago with 300euros.


Also I am pretty sure mouse was a wild or like you said a alien betta good guessing skills


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Can you do my boy? He passed back in November I think.





  








IMG_0014.JPG




__
FishandBirdLover


__
Oct 20, 2021




My beautiful boy!


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

What type is he? So I can look up references and color match


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

He is, I think, a regular blue crowntail.


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)




----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Please do ane of my fishies in this thread


Woops I was going to post the link of a thread with pics of my fishies, Mohito and Tequila, but it was in another forum, then I posted what I had written by mistake, edited the post, but the edit didn't work.... Anyways, could you do mohito? If you only do bettas, then do espresso


----------



## Allygator (Mar 18, 2021)

This is Ziggy, my new galaxy candy plakat!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Are you still taking requests? No worries if not! Don't want to overwhelm you. 

But if you're able, could you do one of my boys, Rhydian? 
If you need another/better picture feel free to let me know 🙂


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Woops I was going to post the link of a thread with pics of my fishies, Mohito and Tequila, but it was in another forum, then I posted what I had written by mistake, edited the post, but the edit didn't work.... Anyways, could you do mohito? If you only do bettas, then do espresso
> View attachment 1042344


What type of fish is he/she they are gorgeous and yes I can do him/her


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Are you still taking requests? No worries if not! Don't want to overwhelm you.
> 
> But if you're able, could you do one of my boys, Rhydian?
> If you need another/better picture feel free to let me know 🙂
> ...


On it


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Allygator said:


> This is Ziggy, my new galaxy candy plakat!
> 
> View attachment 1042346
> 
> ...


He is absolutely amazing I’ll do him in a minute


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Ηe's a german blue ram!


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

definitely not my best. His pattern was hard to recreate with the app I use but here is ziggy


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

This one was a lot of fun to color  enjoy


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I love it! Thanks!


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

Hey! I hope I’m not too late. Can you do a pic of Mothra? Thanks!


----------



## EDRVT (9 mo ago)

Hello! I don't know if you are still taking requests. My daughter lost her baby Pluto this morning and she is very upset. Would it be possible to draw him? I can send pics.


----------

